# TT 1.8t powered T4 van



## T4TT (Aug 2, 2015)

Bit different to what you guys are normally posting about I would think but I am in the process of building a 1.8t apx engined T4 van following the diesel lump exploding.

I'm sure I'll have some questions so thought I would sign up.

The hardest part will be the wiring but I do have a loom which I am hoping is a TT one as the engine was in a golf before the van but originally in a TT

I believe it has a k04 turbo, will have a forge 007p reserculation valve,silicon tip pipe, induction kit and custom exhaust from the turbo back. Obviously it will need a custom map but are there any other mods worth doing while im at it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I would change the cam belt and water pump etc while you have the engine out


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've no ideaa bout the T4 van or if the engine will fit or couple up to the gearbox, room for intercooler etc. but yes you'll needt o solve the wiring up of various sensors which you'll have to bring over from an original installation, the ECU being the most obvious linchpin and it's not trivial as the ECU will be expecting to talk to various items including the dashpod for immobiliser security etc. It may be possible to make it stand alone. There may be an alternative ECU for the engine from independent motorsport development - I'm not sure. This does not sound an easy project to develop from scratch without support. Good luck though


----------



## T4TT (Aug 2, 2015)

Going with a megasquirt ECU the OEM ECU and loom was a pig. The wiring for the lights wipers etc is still fully intact so going to use the audi loom for the connectors and nothing else. Just in the process of ordering the ECU. Got the engine fitted and mated up to the T4 gear box so dont need to change gear linkages and stuff. Got to fit the intercooler, modify the exhaust to fit so we can drive it to get a stainless system built. sump needs a small amount of work at the fabricators then its just the ecu and a few odds and ends to get finished up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Get some pics up and a build thread 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome TTF.


----------

